# Pens and Wine Stopper



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

These are a few that my son (13 yo) and I made. He got me turned on to turning and he actually made most, and won State Competition in Waco last Summer. Now we fight over the lathe! LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


Congrats to him!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice indeed. How'd he/you do the bottle stopper?


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Very nice indeed. How'd he/you do the bottle stopper?


It's a kit from PenState. Just use a 2" square block and cut it the way ya want. A VERY popular gift BTW.

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice work, Salty... Only took yore son 13 years to learn what it took me 80 years to learn....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Should have been more specific.......lol

What is the 'block'?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Should have been more specific.......lol
> 
> What is the 'block'?


diamondwood or dymondwood

it's dyed and laminated plywood

the pen on the right in the picture below the bottle stopper is dymondwood also


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> diamondwood or dymondwood
> 
> it's dyed and laminated plywood
> 
> the pen on the right in the picture below the bottle stopper is dymondwood also


Thanks Speckle-Catcher. I didn't actually know the name of it.
They actually turn pretty good, but you have to take your time. They tend to blow out if you rush it. At least they are repairable though.
This particular bottle stopper has CA finish. Total time was around 1 hr. 15 min.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I really like the pen in the middle, last picture.

what wood is it?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those camo/antler/casing pens are* AWESOME!* Quality work...sounds like you guys need another lathe??? Thanks for sharing...keep them coming. gb


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I really like the pen in the middle, last picture.
> 
> what wood is it?


Sorry for the delay. The wood pen in the middle is Tiger Oak. It's a very pretty wood w/ great grain contrast.


----------

